# Tansy's ligaments are almost GONE! Update: FIRST KID EVER!!



## RabbleRoost Farm (Mar 30, 2011)

Tansy's ligaments are soft and squishy, though I can feel them just the slightest bit still. Her tail area appears sunken like the kids have dropped and are ready to go - at least I think they've moved. Her udder has doubled in size since yesterday (it doesn't have that shiny "ready to pop" look yet though). She's still not very big and she was a single herself so I'm thinking she'll only have one, but if there's any others I'd be thrilled!
Kid watch!



Edit: This is my first kidding, as well as hers. Hope everything goes well!
She's a grade Boer.
Also - no discharge yet. I'll keep an eye out for any changes and then watch her like a hawk when something comes up different.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 30, 2011)

Good for you!! I hope it goes well!! Its exciting!!


----------



## freemotion (Mar 30, 2011)

Put the water on to boil!!!


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm (Mar 30, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> Put the water on to boil!!!


Hehe, I've always wondered if that wasn't more of something for the father to keep busy with rather than having sterile water for clean up. 
Haven't researched it.


Yeah, I hope everything works out well too! I'm worried that I don't have the best kidding stall (read: none) and stuff, but then I go back to thinking that goats give birth in the field with no problem, but then I think "Well what if..."

Joy.

The what ifs are the most annoying.

I'm confident that I could help if needed, but being a first timer (for both parties involved) I'm sure there will be stress. If I even make it for the birth. Again, the joys of not knowing exactly when they're due. 
 I'm so nervous!


----------



## christy_was_here (Mar 30, 2011)

How exciting.  I hope everything goes well for you and momma. Looking forward to the big news!


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm (Mar 31, 2011)

Tansy gave birth to a single dark chocolate colored headed Boer buckling unassisted around 9 this morning. I'M SO EXCITED! 
No clue on names, but something masculine that goes along with either Tansy or Tomahawk, as he's their offspring. Maybe War Cry or Bullwhip or something. 

He's got a white blaze halfway up his nose/muzzle area, a white star on his forehead, a black nose (sort of like a wide open "V" shape), a tiny bit of black on his lips (it looks almost like a mustache or something, very comical), and has one white fuzzy wattle on the right side of his neck.
I can't post pictures on my phone otherwise there'd be picture spam like there was no tomorrow. 

If he was a full Boer he'd be quite the looker. As it is now I already know he won't have much meat on him going by his parents. Oh well. Still trying to decide whether to wether and keep him as a pet or eventually eat him. :/
I'd really rather keep him, but what purpose other than eating could he serve? Maybe a pack goat, lol. 
This is hers, as well as my, first ever kid, so that's my excuse for being so attached to him.


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Mar 31, 2011)

very exciting!  Congratulations!  Post a picture if you can.


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm (Mar 31, 2011)

For some reason I was under the impression that once their ligaments went mushy that there was a few more days to go... Obviously my brain selectively forgot that it's more like twelve hours, right?

Walking in on a kid is a freaky experience. All sorts of endorphins and adrenaline and hormones. 
His cord was tied with floss, scissors sterilized with alcohol and cut the cord, and dipped in iodine. He's nursed quite a bit and is actively walking around now. He knows right where the heat lamp is and loves to hang out under that. 

Went to the store and got him a sweater (plus a couple extras for future goat babies - think pink and purple thoughts for Cinnamon's kids!)... I am amazed at how small kids are! An extra small sweater fit him perfectly.


----------



## St0rmyM00n (Mar 31, 2011)

Where do you get the sweaters?


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 31, 2011)

Congrats on the new baby.  
  to Tansy for a job well done.


----------



## freemotion (Mar 31, 2011)

The rule is......pictures!!!!!!


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm (Mar 31, 2011)

I went to Walmart for the sweaters - they just got a new shipment in and then marked them all on clearance. They were only $2.50 each. I have three extra smalls and two smalls, just in case. They come in different patterns, colors etc so there's actually quite a bit of variety there.

I can knit, but only in squares and rectangles! Not so good with patterns yet. 

I hope I get a lot of use out of the purple ones.


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm (Mar 31, 2011)

Yes... I know...
*downcast eyes*

I'm working on figuring out a way to magically teleport pictures from my phone to the Internet in one foolproof step, but it hasn't gotten anywhere yet. 

Soon as I can access my computer again (next couple days or so) I'll slap a bunch up!

Or alternately, visit my blog for about 17 all at once.
Just don't comment there please. 
It's more of an archive than a thriving community, lol.
www.RabbleRoost.blogspot.com


----------



## St0rmyM00n (Mar 31, 2011)

Duck Keeper said:
			
		

> Yes... I know...
> *downcast eyes*
> 
> I'm working on figuring out a way to magically teleport pictures from my phone to the Internet in one foolproof step, but it hasn't gotten anywhere yet.
> ...


Oh my gosh how cute, i want the babyyyyyyyyy lol

Thanks for telling me where the sweaters are ! 

Congrats !!!!


----------



## Bimpnottin (Apr 1, 2011)

He's adorable. Congrats!


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm so happy to have a kid hanging around!
He visited the outdoors for a few minutes while Tansy and I watched over him. He nurses like crazy and she's finally settled down to where she'll stand there and let him, whereas before she gave birth she would freak out if you tried to touch her udder area. Right after she had him it was a little strange for her, but like I said, she settled down nicely and is a good mama. 

I'm thinking (if I can find a vet around here that'll do it) that I'll give him a vasectomy and keep him as a teaser buck - that way he has a purpose and I get to keep him! 
Does anybody know about how much that would cost? Price ranges etc..? Is it possible to do it yourself like caponizing a rooster? Yeah, like I'd ever try either of those things...  
It's bad enough that I'll be getting a Burdizzo type castrator and have to crunch the poor guys.


But anyway, what must be done, must be done.


Has anyone thought of any names yet? Hehehe.


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 1, 2011)

Very cute. Congratulations!


----------



## terrilhb (Apr 1, 2011)

He is so adorable. Congratulations.


----------



## jodief100 (Apr 1, 2011)

Very Cute!  She looks like a good momma.


----------



## goatdreamerCT (Apr 1, 2011)

He is absolutely adorable!!! I love seeing mommas and their new babies. Lots of "awws" coming from over here!!!


----------

